# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Designing a relational Schema

## DStrike

I am Designing a relational Schema for a school project. I have completed the schema based on the requirements, well at least I think I did.

Can anyone please give me tips on any errors they may notice?

Also, I would like tips as well on normalization to 3NF.

The requirements read is a bit much please forgive me but I would appreciate any help please.

Relational_Schema.jpg

----------


## Steve R Jones

Opening attachments from new members/total strangers isn't a safe idea :Wink:

----------


## DStrike

> Opening attachments from new members/total strangers isn't a safe idea




Ooooh wow.. 

Is it just the pdf file or both the pdf and jpg files?

I did not want to copy and past the entire information into the post, it felt it may look intimidating.

If the pictures are indeed a problem, how would I then display the schema that i created?

----------


## DStrike

Its really all just .jpgs though now that I checked

----------

